# R15 won't record Fox Sports Detroit



## gaperrine (Dec 8, 2002)

I cannot record a current program and cannot schedule a future program to record. The channel is being buffered. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## DTivoFan (Jul 30, 2005)

gaperrine said:


> I cannot record a current program and cannot schedule a future program to record. The channel is being buffered. Anyone else having this problem?


I had the same problem with FSN a few days ago; a reboot corrected it.


----------



## sheepishlion (Dec 4, 2005)

This seems to be a new problem that DirecTV is not aware of, call them up, or email them and let them know. It has been reported by a couple of people over at the DirecTV forums here.


----------



## gaperrine (Dec 8, 2002)

DTivoFan said:


> I had the same problem with FSN a few days ago; a reboot corrected it.


Reboot fixed it for me. Thanks.


----------

